# Mountain\Tunnel



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I didn't think I'd ever start this but I have. I'm using foam and hot glue and I want to be able to lift it off whenever I want so it will just sit on the table. There's no plan, I'm just winging it but so far I like it. I have a couple of photos showing what I've got so far. I plan to use plaster cloth after I install a few more pieces.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

excellent job, i'm doing mine the same way the no plan method seems to work !


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Good start Hutch. :thumbsup:

Us "No Plan" planers gotta stick to together, stomp out all the evil "planers". 
You know the ones that things work out right the first time and they miss all the fun of redoing everything. 

The one little hill on the right side of my layout is a lift off as I've got three switch machines underneath it. 

Magic


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I can't see the pictures. All I get is a box with a question mark inside it.

Does anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That's strange. I can see them and they were uploaded to this web site so there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Made a little more progress. I'm probably going to fill in between with news paper. I'm not sure about the portals yet. I know I'm going to try to make them myself.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hutch

Will you be using wadded paper or some such in those
various 'compartments'? That would help shape the
plaster cloth.

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

MtRR75 said:


> I can't see the pictures. All I get is a box with a question mark inside it.
> 
> Does anybody else have this problem?


OK, now I can see the pictures. I have not checked in for a few days. Did something get fixed? Or is this a peculiarity of my system.

I am planning a mountain/tunnel at the far end of a 5x12 ft "L" addition -- which is a ways off right now. But I am planning a backside access since my tunnel will only have one track and will be at the far end of the room, where no-one usually goes.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Lookin' good so far!

D.A.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

DonR said:


> Hutch
> 
> Will you be using wadded paper or some such in those
> various 'compartments'? That would help shape the
> ...


That's my plan.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good Hutch.:thumbsup:
If you want,
When you add the plaster cloth have some plaster to fill in on top of the cloth as you go along. A fast dry premix is what I use, not too much either just enough to get rid of some of the holes in the cloth that will be there.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Ed, I'll get some before I start.


----------

